# Java on Ubuntu Firefox



## hibob (Jan 18, 2005)

I've recently installed Ubuntu and Firefox on my new HP Pavilion dv6515ej laptop. I've installed JRE, but when I enter websites with Java applets, the browser shows nothing, just a blank square. I've also tried to verify the installation in Java.com, with the same results.


----------



## linuxmanju (Nov 3, 2007)

Installing JRE DOES NOT allow you to view Java pages.. You need to download and install java plugins for the browsers. Jre is for running Java compiled applications locally.

Download Java plugin for firefox from 

http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80


----------



## hibob (Jan 18, 2005)

I've triple-checked this. The plug-in is definately installed on Firefox, it just isn't working.


----------



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

Is firefox or adblock set to block java? Does the problem occur on other computers?


----------

